# Marion Quarry



## nwohiofisher (Mar 31, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has been fishing the quarry in Marion? I have a buddy that lives there and fish it with him on occasion. We were there last weekend and each caught a few decent largemouth but I have only fished it a few times. I was hoping someone that fishes it often would let us know what most people catch and on what?


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

They just put the trout in Friday morning. That's what most are fishing for now over here.


----------



## nwohiofisher (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

it's right by one of my accounts and i've fished it once for about 10 minutes. i caught 2 very nice LM's...all the while wearing business casual get ups! i'd love to spend more time there it looks great.


----------



## nwohiofisher (Mar 31, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking what did you catch them on?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

plastics...ribbon tail i think. it's been a couple years. i'd love to get in there with a belly boat


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

if your gonna catch fish here ya better get ready to hike y friend ..not really buis,suit area.lol but there in there along with salls and huge CATS


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I have fished there quite a few times for LM. Used dark blue sparkle ribbon tails and dark purple ribbon tails. The biggest LM that I have pulled out of there was 5lbs. during the spring. Average LM size in the back quarry is about 2lbs. 

PS: Don't even think about putting a belly boat or any other type of boat in that quarry unless you would like to pay a ticket! Not only that but that quarry is over 80' deep in the center. I used to work for Marion Steel's scrap yard and knew the guy that ran the quarry before the city bought it.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

was up there last weekend and tried for the trout....we usuaully do pretty good on htem when they release them but that quarry was flooded pretty good so we couldnt get to our usuall spot. we ended up going to the back and caught alot of really nice gills, brought home around 20 over 8 in. I plan on spending some more time up there this year...sucks you cant boat it or even night fish it.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

There's a 5 fish per day limit there also.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

HookSet Harvey said:


> There's a 5 fish per day limit there also.


On all the major game fish, asked the Wildlife officer last year on release day and he told me we could keep as many bluegill as we wanted, every other species yes there is a 5 fish per person limit


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

The signs say "5 fish limit" so I always assumed it was for all fish.


----------

